# Eggs?



## daddyzaring (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever smoked eggs, by themselves?  I was just wondering if you could use a muffin pan, spray it with cooking oil, and put 1 or 2 eggs in each muffin cup, and throw it in the smoker.  What I am not sure about is what would be a good temperature, and for how long.  Any ideas?


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 23, 2010)

Absolutely you can. I have smoked them in the shell as well as made deviled eggs and smoked them. I have never smoked then like you are talking about, but I see no reason why you can't. I'd say smoke em around 225-250 degrees until they are done. I'm sure others have done it if so, will chime in on this post. 
That's the cool thing about smoking, there's no limit to what you can do


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yeah.  Rivet was the one I remember with all the posts on these.  I'm not sure of cooking times, but I know he through them right on the grate.  Look through some of his posts.  He called the petrodactyl eggs or something like that.  

Several others have done it and swear by it.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 23, 2010)

I like Meat Hunter just place the egg in the shell on the rack and smoke at 225-250 for about 2 hours. Smoked deviled eggs are good


----------



## fishawn (Jan 23, 2010)

A piece of ham in the muffin pan first before the egg works too!


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 23, 2010)

MMmmmm, that does sound like a good idea


----------



## daddyzaring (Jan 23, 2010)

Ewe, or some sausage. How long do you guys cook them in their shell? Smoked deviled eggs sounds good too.


----------



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 2, 2010)

The smoke gets through the shell and into the egg?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 2, 2010)

It does but only gives it a slight smoky flavor in my experience. But then again I only did them once and I was smoking at around 250 degrees so they weren't on there for very long. Next time I am going to try and boil them first then shell them and cold smoke them. This will hopefully give them the smoky flavor I am looking for. The smoked to hard boiled egg was the best hard boiled egg I have ever had don't get me wrong it just wasn't as smoky as I was looking for. I want to make smoky egg salad sandwiches and deviled eggs.


----------

